
Elon Musk Says He Is 'Selling Almost All Physical Possessions' - drummer
https://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/elon-musk-twitter-tesla-spacex-selling-physical-possessions-tweets-a9494831.html
======
drummer
"The outburst comes in the wake of widely criticised comments about the
lockdown, which he called "fascistic" and suggested should be lifted to give
America its "freedom".

Mr Musk echoed those calls in his latest posts, writing "now give people back
their FREEDOM" before going on to post a series of tweets quoting the US
national anthem.

"I am selling almost all physical possessions," the first of the posts read.
"Will own no house."

Mr Musk then went onto write "Tesla stock price is too high imo". The comments
appeared to lead the share price to drop immediately, falling 10 per cent in
the wake of the posts."

~~~
drummer
I love this man.

